# aumento de  sonido



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jun 20, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro,  tengo el siguiente problema: Mi equipo de sonido cuando organizo una fiesta,  no tiene el volumen que yo quisiera,  se queda corto en el momento de dar potencia;  Quiero aumentar el volumen   tres veces de lo que lo tiene originalmente,  he pensado en un amplificador, pero tampoco tiene un volumen pequeño, sé  también que  al hacer esto debo cambiar la potencia de los parlantes pero ese es un problema del cual después me ocupare,  de antemano les agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar............


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 20, 2007)

Lo más fácil es armar (o comprar) un amplificador y unos parlantes más potentes. Pero tenés que hacerlo todo junto: si ponés los parlantes grandes en el equipo chico desperdiciás potencia; si ponés el amplificador grande con los parlantes chicos los rompés. Tenés que cambiar todo junto.

¿de qué potencia estamos hablando? Tengo entendido que para duplicar el volumen auditivo, no hay que duplicar la potencia sino multiplicarla por 10, creo, no estoy seguro, pero sé que los dB sonoros son logarítmicos, de ahí mi conclusión.

No sé si era eso lo que querías saber. Suerte


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2007)

La solucion es ¡Buscate un amplificador¡¡¡.   Los equipos  HI-Fi  solo entregan una potencia entre 50W a  100W como máximo.


----------



## markiño (Jul 10, 2007)

hola amigo en general en una fiesta uno da por hecho q lo q escuhamos siempre (potencia del equipo es suficient)  ai q conciderar tambien la sensacion auditiva q perdemos en la fiesta al impedir q con nuestros propios cuerpos el aire q finalment es el q nos transmit el sonido circule en forma idonea.yo coloco mis parlantes sobre la altura promedio de mis imbitados i creeme se escuha mui bien hojala aprobeches mi humild experiencia suerte


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2007)

markiño dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo en general en una fiesta uno da por hecho q lo q escuhamos siempre (potencia del equipo es suficient)  ai q conciderar tambien la sensacion auditiva q perdemos en la fiesta al impedir q con nuestros propios cuerpos el aire q finalment es el q nos transmit el sonido circule en forma idonea.yo coloco mis parlantes sobre la altura promedio de mis imbitados i creeme se escuha mui bien hojala aprobeches mi humild experiencia suerte



Por favor cuida un poco tu ortografía.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 11, 2007)

hola en una fiesta generalmente se nesesita volumen y no gran calidad de sonido asi que te recomiendo que te compres un ecualizador barato de auto que ronda los 70 pesos argentinos y unos parlantes de mayor tamaño y potencia. yo tengo un equipo aiwa de 20wx2 y me alcanza para una fiesta pero el tema es que yo le puse 2 parlantes de 15" y suenan muy bien tambien es bueno poner uno cuantos twites o bocinas de medios en las esquinas de las paredes ya que los twiters de las cajas se dispersa el sonido por las personas(las personas estropean su camino) y ya que son como las linternas o sea dan sonido para uno los apunta es combeniente colocarlos estratejicamente tambien podrias desir de cuanta potencia es tu equipo para ver que se le puede hacer saludos y espero haberte ayudado


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Jul 13, 2007)

muchas gracias por todos sus consejos  los tendre en cuenta.........


----------

